# Acupuncture and now lighter period-meant to be heavier!!!



## Dwrgi

Hello Everybody!

just wondered whether anybody has had acupuncture and ended up with LIGHTER periods, not heavier??? My therapist and I are aimimg to extend my period from two days, but when the vile horrible hag AF arrived on Tuesday, the period has been really light and barely made two days. What's going on??? 

It is all sooooooo frustrating!

Does anybody have a similar tale? :shrug:

Lots of babydust to you all, and a great weekend too! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bellamamma

Hi, I know this is a couple days late, but I do have a similar story. When I was doing acu a few years ago, it did take awhile for my doc to find the right combo of needles to make things better. Also, since it's not an instant fix but a slower way of getting your cycle in order, sometimes it has to get worse before it can get better. One time, she did a treatment to bring on my af as it was late, and ended up making it even later, something bout she hadn't realized I was "blocked" and not "wet" body type, or something like that...give it some more time and if it doesn't work, maybe a new doc might be in order?? good luck!


----------



## Dwrgi

bellamamma said:


> Hi, I know this is a couple days late, but I do have a similar story. When I was doing acu a few years ago, it did take awhile for my doc to find the right combo of needles to make things better. Also, since it's not an instant fix but a slower way of getting your cycle in order, sometimes it has to get worse before it can get better. One time, she did a treatment to bring on my af as it was late, and ended up making it even later, something bout she hadn't realized I was "blocked" and not "wet" body type, or something like that...give it some more time and if it doesn't work, maybe a new doc might be in order?? good luck!

Thanks so much for this. It is such a worry isn't it, as we are completely in their hands! It's all mumbo jumbo to me, but I have to trust what my therapist is doing. I'm going to see her tomorrow and discuss. But I shall certainly bear your advice in mind. Thanks for answering!
:thumbup::hugs::flower:


----------



## threebirds

Hi, hope the acu therapist visit went well for you today. Interested to hear. I have my first appt on Thurs. Hope you get back on track soon. Babydust x


----------



## Dwrgi

threebirds said:


> Hi, hope the acu therapist visit went well for you today. Interested to hear. I have my first appt on Thurs. Hope you get back on track soon. Babydust x

Thank you so much for your lovely message Threebirds! I explained to my therapist about the period and she is eager to see what happens next cycle now. She is working on improving my CM at the mo., too, so I shgall keep you posted!

Good luck with yours-I think acupuncture defies all logic, but has been proven to be successful in infertility, so I really really hope it brings you what you want!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots and lots of babydust your way!!
:thumbup::hugs::happydance:


----------



## knitbit

I have always had a super light period, before and after acupuncture. (I went for migraines.) I barely need a pad during my heavy flow days. It's never hurt my fertility though. I'm embarrased to say that at 38 I'm a fertile mertle. 

I think acupuncture is great. I hope it helps you.


----------

